# A new calf



## Farmer Kitty

Went out to the barn this morning to find a little one laying on the middle walk. Momma's due date was 12/5 and I knew she was getting close but, I didn't expect the calf quite yet. 

Here she is:


----------



## amysflock

What a little cutie! Do you keep your heifer calves to add to your dairy?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, we raise all our heifer calves as replacements. 

The bull calves DH's sister and her husband buy to raise as steers.


----------



## wynedot55

awwwwwwww she is a cute lil heifer calf.did her momma calve in the tiestall barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, momma was in the tiestall section of the barn.


----------



## Thewife

Is that an Appaloosa?

I miss the days of pretty calves like that! The ones you could tell apart from a mile away, just by their cool markings!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No. She's pure holstein. I was surprised by the markings and had to double check what we had Lightning bred to but, she's all holstein. I get some really pretty marked ones from my milkingshorthorn crosses-even if I can't seem to get the right color!


----------



## wynedot55

breed all the cows to shorties.then next year breed to hols.


----------



## Thewife

I heard of a farmer that had a black white face born. I don't know if they ever decided if there was a mix up or it was just the luck of the draw.
He had all Holsteins and she was bred AI!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do you mean one like this?



We thought there was a goofup in the breeding (AI) and I called and talked to the supervisor. He knew exactly which bull it was before I told him. It's a breed of bull from across (And I can't remember what it is now) it turns out that the bull used while classified as holstein had a sire 4 generations back that was this other breed.


----------



## Thewife

Interesting!

I aways wondered what they decided on that one, I heard the farmer was not happy, AT ALL!  

Maybe you two used the same bull?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's possible. Sounded as though it was happening more than they thought it would too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

First feeding on the pail this morning. She is going to be a stubborn one to pail train.


----------



## Thewife

Good luck!
Is it just my herd, or do all cutest ones end up being a pain in the...., one way or another?


----------



## wynedot55

well you can leave her on the bottle till she takes to the bucket.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well you can leave her on the bottle till she takes to the bucket.


Nope!!! She is going on the pail! I pail train them at 3-4 days old and that's that! Since I started doing so 19 years ago, we have not had a single one that sucking was a problem with. So, it's pail for her whether she likes it or not. Besides, if I wait she probably won't be any easier anyway.

Yes, the cutest ones are the more stubborn ones.


----------



## wynedot55

well be ready she may fight you going on the bucket.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well be ready she may fight you going on the bucket.


Fight all she wants--it's pail time!


----------



## wynedot55

did you put the girls on sippy cups at 8 months old.an get them off the bottle fast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> did you put the girls on sippy cups at 8 months old.an get them off the bottle fast.


The girls had sippy cups at 4 months old. Never gave juice, water, or anything other than milk in the bottle. Kute Kitten gave up the bottle at 9 months and Peanut at 11 months--on their own!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She drank from the pail much better tonight.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats real good news.


----------



## Imissmygirls

My pail calf story: It was my job to teach the babies to drink from a pail when I was a teenager-- and I was pretty good at it!  
Then came a little heifer that just would NOT cooperate. I tried every trick in my book over two days. No deal. 
Finally totally disgusted  I turned my back on her and walked away,letting the pail sit there. 
Turned around to see the little rascal  drinking nicely and neatly from the bucket!
Guess she didn't need me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've had many that could drink on their own but, would rather suck on my finger while I dipped their nose or chew on me so after I figure they are pail broke and one still wants me I just leave it and find they do just like your's did.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today's calf:











She is a holstein/milking shorthorn cross.


----------



## wynedot55

now that sure is a cute lil heifer calf.i just love her markings.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The milking shorthorn crosses always have such pretty markings. You just never know what to expect.


----------



## wynedot55

they bring those same fun markings to the beefmasters.


----------



## Thewife

She's purdy, Kitty!

None of my babies should have any markings!
Kinda bums me out!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I feel for you. I can't imagine them all looking alike!


----------



## babyboy1_mom

She is a cutie.  I want her, please....lol  She would go quite nicely with my new little bull.....LOL


----------



## Thewife

Thanks Kitty.
If I am lucky, some simmental blood will come through and I will get some markings, of course they will probably be bulls.


I hear Beefmasters get some markings, maybe some day, some one that raises them, will come along and post some pictures!


----------



## wynedot55

is that a great big hint for me to take some new pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I would say so! Where are your pics? Get the camera out and get snapping and don't tell me that you can't run it! Get it out and practice! The nice thing about digitals is if they are no good you just delete them!


----------



## wynedot55

guess i need to make it a point to try an take the camm with me.an get some pics when im just looking at the cows.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> is that a great big hint for me to take some new pics.


Nope, not a hint!
Just a sad desperate plea from an old lady that would really like to see some pretty Beefmasters, but will be stuck looking at a whole crop of plain black, and probably a few red, calves!


----------



## wynedot55

now your out an out begging for pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Camoflauge is down with milkfever!   
I stuck a tube of calcium down her throat. Hopefully, that will be enough to get her up.


----------



## wynedot55

you didnt put the calcium in her vain.she  should get up in an hr.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

_*HA*_ Yes, it takes longer with the tube but, it wasn't enough. After I started milking I IVed (first time, I always seem to be the assistant) her a bottle. Then called DH to bring home more. When he got home she still wasn't up so we had to IV her another bottle. A few minutes later she was up and quivering, finally!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Camoflage appears to be doing just fine this morning. I was so worried she would be down again.


----------



## wynedot55

im glad she is back on her feet.id watch her close for awhile to make sure she doesnt go down again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We will. DH gave me funny look when I walked up to her this morning and gave her a shove. He had already done it, I just didn't know.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet you 2 have fun milking togather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Little Star is learning the pail! She is a quick learner but, a little stinker too!  I use the nipple from the bottle for them to suck on while I gently push their noses into the milk. Star decided she should toss the nipple so, through the air it went. Twice last night and twice this morning. After the 2nd time this morning I took it away. She did fine without it!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> We will. DH gave me funny look when I walked up to her this morning and gave her a shove. He had already done it, I just didn't know.


Sounds like one of those bizarre things that you would have to explain to non cow people! 
Kinda like,  "I start my day, checking cow behinds!"


That little heifer I had the other day is a quick learner too! She has learned she can chase the dogs, causing all heck to break loose in the barnyard!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like lil miss star loves playing toss the nipple in the air.makes feedings fun i bet.your right in taking the nipple away from her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is Stephanie's bull calf.


----------



## Thewife

What a cutee!

I was gonna go out and take a picture of my two sleeping together yesterday. Then when I have a new one, I could just post the same picture, over and over, and just say it looks like the red one or the black one!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> What a cutee!
> 
> I was gonna go out and take a picture of my two sleeping together yesterday. Then when I have a new one, I could just post the same picture, over and over, and just say it looks like the red one or the black one!


----------



## wynedot55

that calf looks so warm covered in hay.so how long will you keep the bull before you let your sis in law have it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We'll give him a day or two and make sure he is doing fine and then call them. It will then depend on when they can come up and get him.


----------



## wynedot55

is your bull calf prices pretty good there.i know they are pretty muchly giving the bull calves away.an with $80 powdered milk  you cant make profit even on free calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

From the "local" sale barn:
Calves  
56% of the Bull Calves Sold 50.00 - 130.00 per head 
10% of the Bull Calves Sold 20.00- 49.00 per head 
Top Quality Holstein Heifer Calves 200.00 - 390.00 per head 
Plain Quality Heifer Calves 150.00- 200.00 per head 
Lightweight Heifer Calves 100.00 per head and down 

Not the worst but, I've definately seen better.


----------



## wynedot55

our prices are lower than that for bull calves.an our heifer calves are real high priced.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bull calf went on pail tonight. He did pretty good for a first feeding! Also called SIL and her husband and they will take him. But, with the weather being goofy it's hard to say when they will be able to come get him. Oh well, once on the pail it's not that big of deal.


----------



## wynedot55

im sure you always have some throw away milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, once Stephanie clears there won't be any. But, I will put him on milk replacer. If it's awhile before they can get him they will buy the bag so it's no big deal.


----------



## wynedot55

wow thats great that you dont have no cows offline.whats your scc run.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It looks like we may loose Star to pneumonia. DH said she seemed to be fine yesterday afternoon when he fed them but, this morning she definately was showing signs of pneumonia so I treated her. Tonight she is barely alive. She's in the barn buried under some hay trying to keep her warm. I have used the calf bottle and gotten some milk replacer into her but, it doesn't look good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We lost her.


----------



## wynedot55

so sorry that you lost star kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. It happens when working with animals but, it never gets easy.


----------



## wynedot55

no its not easy b/ecause you get attached to them as soon as they hitt the ground.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some before, if it's out of a favorite cow.


----------



## Thewife

I'm so sorry for your loss, Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Two new calves over night. 
Alice had a nice bull calf. Black and white, could have been blue. He was born early this morning. 






One I was watching at milking time, Grass, finally had her calf between DH's checks and it didn't make it due to some complications. She too, could have been a blue and considering she didn't make it, I'm surprised she wasn't. Instead she was red and white.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry that you lost 1 kitty.i always loved red an white calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

When I saw her I was hoping it was a bull but, of course not, he's the one that's fine.


----------



## wynedot55

heifers are always the hard loses.an its always the heifers that die.


----------



## Thewife

I'm sorry Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's this morning's calf. He is 1/8 belgin blue and the rest is holstein.


----------



## wynedot55

he is a fine looking bull calf.love his red color.i gotta ask.what are you doing with belgin blue blood in your dairy cattle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> he is a fine looking bull calf.love his red color.i gotta ask.what are you doing with belgin blue blood in your dairy cattle.


 There's some of those darn herfords too! I hate milking herford crosses! 

DH had intended to diversify and have beef cattle too. I told him it would never happen and we would endup milking the darn things so, I strongly argued against the herfords. Well, we ended up milking them as he just couldn't leave them out in the pasture to raise their own calves and be beef cows.


----------



## wynedot55

well we used to milk a few of my dads fav beef cows.he sold the beef cows 2 or 3 months after we started milking.because he didnt want to tend to 2 herds.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Depends on the breed to how they are for milking. The belguin blue crosses are not bad (except for keeping their stomachs full  ) but, those herfords with the lack of udder support and low udders are horrible!


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, have you ever had Norwegien(?) reds?
I only milked one, but beef wise she could put a lot of beef cows to shame and for awhile there, she was the highest producer on the dairy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, no norweign (sp?) reds here. The belgiun blue are real nice beef animals as they are double muscle. DM cattle tend toward less fat, or so they claim.  We have butchered a couple and my poor freezer really groans over them. I think it prefers the holsteins.  Got news for it. If it's not a belgiun blue cross it's looking at it will probably be a milking shorthorn cross.


----------



## wynedot55

well a shorthorn cross wont make it grown


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, but more to them than a holstein.


----------



## wynedot55

i never liked them dang holsteins.an we milked them jokers for 27yrs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i never liked them dang holsteins.an we milked them jokers for 27yrs.


----------



## wynedot55

the last time i bought me some milk cows.i bought 2 swiss cross cows.an 3 holsteins.the only reason i bought the hols is because i bought the cows pretty quick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's today's calf.





It's Nikki's and another bull.


----------



## Thewife

He's kinda fancy looking!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> He's kinda fancy looking!


I know. By his markings it's a shame he's not a heifer.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's kinda fancy looking!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. By his markings it's a shame he's not a heifer.
Click to expand...

Why are bulls are always prettier than the heifers?
I kept a bull a couple of years ago, he had a little simmental in him!
The only marked calves I got out of him, were bull calves!


----------



## wynedot55

that calf says keep me even tho im a bull.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> that calf says keep me even tho im a bull.


Nope! He gets a oneway ticket to SIL's!


----------



## wynedot55

yes an he is gonna be a steer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Wow, that calf is messy...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Wow, that calf is messy...


 He's still newborn wet and slimmy in that pic. You should be lucky I hadn't taken the camera to the barn with me for chores or he'd really be a mess!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway




----------



## m.holloway

what is sil???  beside that he is a cute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> what is sil???  beside that he is a cute


Check out abbreviations in the index. You will find a lot of the abbreviations we use. A SIL is a sister-in-law.


----------



## m.holloway

ok thanks, i don't think about it means family, i think it has to do with cow stuff. maybe meds, food, ect.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> ok thanks, i don't think about it means family, i think it has to do with cow stuff. maybe meds, food, ect.


What context is it being used in? 

Are you referring to:


> Nope! He gets a oneway ticket to SIL's!


It means sister-in-law.


----------



## m.holloway

did i forget to tell ya that i'm slow at this comp. lingo    P.S. what i read sometimes is not what my mind understand. my hubby thinks it has to do with thinking cuben and speaking english. i just think i'm goofy.i do catch somewhere down the line.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> did i forget to tell ya that i'm slow at this comp. lingo


No, that's why I directed you to the abbriviation thread.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today's calf. DH was wrong, the calf is alive! I was wrong, it's not red & white but RED! 
Here is a pic of Mom I happened to have on hand-taken late last summer.





And the calf:




And it is.....








A bull calf. What else would it be?


----------



## PoultryScienceAggie

He is just darling!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PoultryScienceAggie said:
			
		

> He is just darling!


 to the herd and thank you.


----------



## Thewife

I like that red cow!

Another bull calf?
How many stamps do you think it will take to send you my bull!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I like that red cow!
> 
> Another bull calf?
> How many stamps do you think it will take to send you my bull!


I have no clue! Probably more than we could afford between us! Somehow I don't think a beef bull is what I need either.


----------



## wynedot55

man i love that cow an calf.its a dang shame that he was a bull.your sil is rolling in new bottle babies.maybe you need to buy some heifer calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

About the time we did that the next group would be all heifers. They'll come sooner or later.

BTW-Anyone want to guess the breed? They are a cross, I'll give you that much.


----------



## wynedot55

ill guess but i bet im wrong  is it a jersey shorthorn cross.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ill guess but i bet im wrong  is it a jersey shorthorn cross.




You're half right. She's a Holstein/Jersey cross. Cheer's Grand-dam is half and half out of a black and white holstein of all colors! It's been red and white holstiens used since.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

What a sweet little baby bull!  Congratulations!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. 

The calf was loose this morning. He had made his way over to see Nikki's calf. Cheer was down with milk fever.  That's two in less than 6 months-way to many! DH treated her and she is up.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Milk Fever?  Never heard of that!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty you need to start giving them a tube of calodex to try to prevent milk fever.we used todo that for awhilie with fresh cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty you need to start giving them a tube of calodex to try to prevent milk fever.we used todo that for awhilie with fresh cows.


I should have given her a tube of calcium last night. She was fine, no signs but, I had a feeling she was going to come down with it. **kicking myself**
I checked on her when we came home and she is doing fine.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Milk Fever?  Never heard of that!


From my "Misc. Info Page"

Milk fever is characterized by low blood calcium and paralysis and is usually seen within 48 hr after calving in cows beyond their first lactation. High-calcium intake during the dry period increases the incidence; limiting calcium intake before calving but increasing it at calving time decreases the incidence. 

Signs-Early-cow is unsteady on her feet. If you push her gently on the side she wobbles. Later-down and can't get up. real droopy looking. She will need to be given calcium. There are products that can be given IV in the vein or there are gels that can be given orally.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay, here is yesterday's calf. It is a heifer!











Here are updated pics on the last two boys-as they are still here-crazy weather. They are both sweethearts!

Cheer's





Nikki's


----------



## wynedot55

man those bull calves sure have grown.i just love that cute heifer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They've grown alright! They are also eating grain real well and I need to cut their milk replacer back due to it, already!


----------



## wynedot55

how much feed  are they eating.you might cut them back to 1/2 bottle morning an evening.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BOTTLE? What bottle? They are getting 4 quarts of milk replacer in a PAIL! Cheer's won't drink all of that most of the time and Nikki's is full with it. I just need to cut the amount of milk replacer I put in their water.


----------



## wynedot55

ok  im still used to thinking in terms of bottles.i miss having the dairy as you can tell.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maybe you need to go get another bull calf from that guy your brother got the one he's grafting on that cow and hand raise it.


----------



## Thewife

Calves are just cute!
Nikkis calf, almost has a question mark, like in one of my magazines!
Cheers calf, looks just like some of my "black limo/angus" calves?????????????


----------



## wynedot55

yes i miss messing with the calves.but i dont miss the scours sick an dead calves.after ive broke my back trying to save them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Cheers calf, looks just like some of my "black limo/angus" calves?????????????


Cheer's calf is Holstein/jersey cross. His Great Grand dam was half and half. 



> i dont miss the scours sick an dead calves.after ive broke my back trying to save them.


That is the heart breaking part of raising calves!


----------



## wynedot55

yes thats why i quit buying an raising calves.to meny probs that i could not get a handle on.an i broke my back trying.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is Mandy's calf which was born this morning. Peanut named her, Picture.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats my kind of a heifer calf.love them red an whites.


----------



## Thewife

That's a pretty baby Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's going to be a sweetheart too. Mandy didn't want to clean her though.  Tara wanted nothing to do with Sarah yesterday either and I couldn't find anyone who wanted her. What is it with these cows? That's two in a row and normally we have cows bellowing for the calves.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Kitty, I assume those are Red & Whites and not Ayrshires?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Kitty, I assume those are Red & Whites and not Ayrshires?


Yes, that is a red & white holstein. We lost our Ayrshire years ago to cancer.


----------



## wynedot55

you need to buy some aryshires.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Ayrshires have such personality.  They love being a cow, please let them be a cow, they INSIST on being a cow.... or else they are in your lap. Nothing inbetween
If I could be a farmer without worrying about paying bills, I'd have ayrshires... just because of their personalities.  It takes a while til they trust you, but once they do, it's for life.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Both Sarah and Picture had their 3rd pail feeding this morning. I have decided that Sarah is going to have her pail set on the ground and me walk away to see what happens. All she wants is to attack me! Sometimes with these kinds of calves I have found setting the pail down and walking away works best. Picture is a little slow at learning the pail and still needs the nipple full time. She is a small danty calf so somehow it doesn't surprise me as it seems that is the way it goes.


----------



## Thewife

Sarah sounds like Smokey!
Good thing I have the dogs for her to attack or I would be pasture pizza by now! 
She is eating her grain now! As long as I stand there and shovel it in to her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Sarah sounds like Smokey!
> Good thing I have the dogs for her to attack or I would be pasture pizza by now!
> She is eating her grain now! As long as I stand there and shovel it in to her!


How old is Smokey now? You shouldn't be shoveling grain into her. She needs to eat it on her own.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah sounds like Smokey!
> Good thing I have the dogs for her to attack or I would be pasture pizza by now!
> She is eating her grain now! As long as I stand there and shovel it in to her!
> 
> 
> 
> How old is Smokey now? You shouldn't be shoveling grain into her. She needs to eat it on her own.
Click to expand...

Smokey was born on 2/12?
I haven't raised as many calves as you have, but I've raised my share. I can honestly say, Smokey is hardest headed little demon monster I have ever had!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah sounds like Smokey!
> Good thing I have the dogs for her to attack or I would be pasture pizza by now!
> She is eating her grain now! As long as I stand there and shovel it in to her!
> 
> 
> 
> How old is Smokey now? You shouldn't be shoveling grain into her. She needs to eat it on her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smokey was born on 2/12?
> I haven't raised as many calves as you have, but I've raised my share. I can honestly say, Smokey is hardest headed little demon monster I have ever had!
Click to expand...

Sounds that way.

Quit shoveling the grain into her-it's not recommended. Also she should be eating it on her own now or pretty soon. Just leave it there and see what happens-give it a few days.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty you know those baby heifers love keeping you on your toes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty you know those baby heifers love keeping you on your toes.


All calves love to keep me on my toes!


----------



## wynedot55

how meny bulls you have for SIL  to pickup.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> how meny bulls you have for SIL  to pickup.


2


----------



## wynedot55

thats a good bunch for her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I set the pail down by Sarah and after trying to get me to feel sorry and go back over there she decided to drink on her own. Picture was being a snot so I set her's down and walked away. She drank on her own after she had her fit. Both, pail broke.


----------



## wynedot55

those girls mustve been spoiled fore they hitt the ground.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's Straight's bull calf, born yesterday.


----------



## wynedot55

he is too cute.your sil is gonna have a bunch of bull calves to pick up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> he is too cute.your sil is gonna have a bunch of bull calves to pick up.


3 with Thunder due to freshen anytime now-hopefully before they come and get these three. Then if it's a bull he can go with.


----------



## wynedot55

i figured it was 3 or 4 now with all the fresh cows.


----------



## Thewife

You always get the cute calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> You always get the cute calves.


You just need to breed other colors.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always get the cute calves.
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to breed other colors.
Click to expand...

I have been told I can breed the herd to any bull I want!
As long as it's black!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always get the cute calves.
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to breed other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been told I can breed the herd to any bull I want!
> As long as it's black!
Click to expand...

They make black hair dye.


----------



## wynedot55

well now that means you can get a black beefmaster bull.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well now that means you can get a black beefmaster bull.


AHAA! There you go!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well now that means you can get a black beefmaster bull.


They are all in Texas!

I was thinking a black Simbra!
Mr X woud have a fit!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well now that means you can get a black beefmaster bull.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all in Texas!
> 
> I was thinking a black Simbra!
> Mr X woud have a fit!
Click to expand...

 Go for it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's Thunder's heifer calf. She is a holstein.


----------



## Thewife

Oh Kitty, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She sure is. I had to double check her pedigree to make sure she is all holstein with the pretty markings.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> She sure is. I had to double check her pedigree to make sure she is all holstein with the pretty markings.


I wish I could check the pedigree on the heifer I had the other day. I don't know if her thin skin is Brahma, or Jersey! I took a winter off a few years back, Mr.X was in charge of records!
According to the tiny notes he gave me, I even had a cow that calved, before she was born?


----------



## Soybean

You have such beautiful cows! Makes me want to go out and get a cow! Those little calves are so cute!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sure is. I had to double check her pedigree to make sure she is all holstein with the pretty markings.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could check the pedigree on the heifer I had the other day. I don't know if her thin skin is Brahma, or Jersey! I took a winter off a few years back, Mr.X was in charge of records!
> According to the tiny notes he gave me, I even had a cow that calved, before she was born?
Click to expand...

Well, Mr. X isn't really reliable.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Soybean said:
			
		

> You have such beautiful cows! Makes me want to go out and get a cow! Those little calves are so cute!


Thank you. Most of ours are holstein or holstein/milking shorthorn crosses. We do have some jersey blood in there-I miss the full blooded ones. And a few beef crosses. Holsteins give an awful lot of milk for a family cow so I would recommend the jerseys. You can cross breed them if you want to raise the calf for beef instead of replacement animals.


----------



## Soybean

If I got a jersey for milk production, what would be a good breed to cross it with for meat production?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Soybean said:
			
		

> If I got a jersey for milk production, what would be a good breed to cross it with for meat production?


Good question. I would say to start a new thread asking. We deal with the dairy side of things so I'm not sure what to say. Personally, I would probably say milking shorthorn. They are usually easy calving and are more meaty than a jersey but, are still a milking breed so if it's a heifer you would decide to breed her for replacement you could. But, then I'm parcel to the milking shorthorn crosses.


----------



## wynedot55

that calf is too cute.thunder sure did bagg up nicely.jersey bull/steer calves make some good meat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

All this talk about twins on here lately. We forgot to mention that they tend to come early and that one calf can be weaker than the other and may not make it.

Clover freshened this afternoon. Twin heifers-one black and white the other red and white. Two weeks early. The little red and white one was to weak and didn't make it.  I couldn't get Clover or Thunder, who both wanted the other one, to take her and I worked her over good but, all I could get was that blah that if you've dealt with dying calves enough you hate to hear. She never even struggled to situp. 

I'll post pic of her sister later. I'll also be taking a pic of the little one that didn't make it for the records due to them being twins. If you guys want I can post it too. I have her propped up like she is sleeping.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry that you lost 1 of the twin heifers.i say post pics of both calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, so sorry for your loss. 
Post pictures. 


I know that Blah, it just stabs ya. 
In the begining, Smokeys regular cry sounded a lot like it. It was hard to get my hopes up that she was even going to make it, because of her blah. I was always afraid to look in her pen.
Now that she is bigger, she sounds closer to a real calf, but every now and then, she hits that tone! And I run out and check on her! 

One twin being stronger than the other was common around here. That was the main reason I started taking them away from the cow for the day. It gave the weaker one a good start and equal time at the faucets. When I saw it was also better for the cow, I would do it with every set born!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay, here are pics of Clover's calves. I'll post Timothy (black and white one) first (2 pics) and then if you don't want to see Crimson (Red & White one that died) skip the other two. You can tell looking at them that they are early. 

Clover





Clover (black one, Mom), Gabby, and Timothy



















Crimson and Timothy







Crimson


----------



## wynedot55

those are cute calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just wish they could have held off coming a little while longer.

Timothy drank her colustrum milk down with no problems tonight and gets up and walks a few steps and then lays down to rest. I sure hope she's strong enough to make it. I'd hate to loose both of them.


----------



## m.holloway

hey farmer kitty, They are sure some cute calfes, sorry on crimson.   Hope timothy pulls thur for ya!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.

It's good to see you back on again, mare.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe she will be stronger in the morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> maybe she will be stronger in the morning.


Hopefully.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Crimson was a cute one. I went out to see her when I did bunny chores.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Timothy drank good again this morning. She is still wobbly on her feet. 1 1/2 quarts of milk replacer and she went down 4 times. The first time was due to wobbly legs. After that she decided to lock her legs. That would create all of her getting tense and down she would go. At least I could tell when she was about to go down and help ease her down.


----------



## m.holloway

So Happy for ya!!!!!!


----------



## Thewife

So glad to hear that Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

glad she is drinking good.


----------



## Imissmygirls

She's trying and that's the good thing.
Thank heavens it was twin heifers. At least you have that going for you.  Interesting that it was one back and one red.  Was she bred to a red-factor?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Actually, she is black with the red factor and the bull was red. 

This afternoon she drank the whole 1 1/2 quarts down and stood the whole time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She still spends alot of time resting but, most definately is getting stronger. I don't think that "look" in the stomach that says she was early is as pronounced.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This morning she was up for a while when we got to the barn. I had to get her up to feed her and she drank with no problems. After eating instead of laying back down like she's been doing, here is what she was up to:


----------



## wynedot55

kool she is slowly getting better.thats a good sign.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, it is. I was so happy to see her playing.


----------



## wynedot55

she is coming along nicely.just taking sometime to get her leggs under her.


----------



## Thewife

Yea, don't trust them slow starters, they are evil!

I do love the Z on her! I could pick her out real easy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She drank good tonight and even stood up when she saw me giving Hurricane her pail. 

Can someone please go and tie Timothy shorter? Clover's front teat was shinny and not as full as the other teats. And it happened to be on the same side as Timothy?


----------



## wynedot55

she has access to the dinner wagon.dont need to tie her shorter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh yeah? And when she gets the scours? She's not a beef calf. It seems anytime I have one helping themselves they get the scours.

She was checking out the drinking cup tonight.  She may not be to hard to pail break, which I don't plan on doing with her for a couple more days. I know unusual for me but, she needs the extra time. Enough just getting her feet under her.


----------



## wynedot55

then you do the prevent scours dr.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> then you do the prevent scours dr.


Yeah, tie her shorter. I don't medicate if I don't have to!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is Wiggles's heifer calf. Born yesterday evening.


----------



## shortcake1806

At first glance I thought wow she has a huge head.  That's what happens when you get online before you're awake good.

 She's adorable and looks like she'll be a beautiful cow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If she's anything like her mom, all she will think about is filling her huge stomach!


----------



## Thewife

shortcake1806 said:
			
		

> At first glance I thought wow she has a huge head.  That's what happens when you get online before you're awake good.
> 
> She's adorable and looks like she'll be a beautiful cow.


I did the same thing!
It was kinda scary!


Pretty baby Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

she is so cute.as long as what goes in her belly comes out as milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah! Timothy just drank a full feeding out of a pail! She's been drinking so much water out of mom's drinking cup that she has only been drinking half her milk replacer.

Is it just my computer or are all my calf pics missing?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Not you, I see a pic where pb thing comes up saying the photo is deleted or missing or something else...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Not you, I see a pic where pb thing comes up saying the photo is deleted or missing or something else...


Must be another deal with the upgrade. Oh Nifty............


----------



## Thewife

DUH!
I'm having enough trouble multi tasking today, the boards are not helping!
I was trying to come back here to say I could not see your pictures!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten came up with the name of Giggles for Wiggles's calf.


----------



## wynedot55

she is right wiggles has to have a giggles.then when giggles calves shell have a piggles.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're forgetting Jiggles.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Congratz, Kitty!

Sorry I'm jumping in this convo late!    Stupid vacation...  I missed so much!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Welcome back GFG!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Thanks!

Bring me up to speed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Bring me up to speed!


On what?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

What sort of stuff was talked about in the 21 pages I haven't read?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This is my calf thread. Same one I've had since last fall. There was a set of twin heifer calves and a single calf born. Not good on the twin calves. Look back to see.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Ah, I see.


----------



## username taken

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she is right wiggles has to have a giggles.then when giggles calves shell have a piggles.


Kindof like we have Bridget, who had Didget. This year is E year so I guess one of them will have to have an Eidget. Cant wait for next year's Fidget. Then Gidget (the flying nun).


----------



## Farmer Kitty

username taken said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is right wiggles has to have a giggles.then when giggles calves shell have a piggles.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindof like we have Bridget, who had Didget. This year is E year so I guess one of them will have to have an Eidget. Cant wait for next year's Fidget. Then Gidget (the flying nun).
Click to expand...

We don't do the letter of the year bit but, we do alot of the family names. The "Ixie" family is interesting with all the consonates one can put in front of it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pictures weren't showing up as part of yesterday's April Fool's Day prank.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is Mary and her bull calf, born this morning.






She can't say he's not her's. They look to much alike.


----------



## Thewife

Oh Kitty, he's purdy. 
Sorry it's a bull.

I HAD a Mary cow, she was a Brahma/holstien! A sweet cow that only gave me gorgeous waco wall climbing heifers! You know darm well what Hubby thought of her!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Love the coloring on him.   Congrats on another calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

One more to go this month. Although some due the beginning of next month so there could be some at the end of the month.


----------



## wynedot55

he is a cute bull calf.looks like a red an white bull i talked my dad into buying years ago.do you have any empty stalls to fill next month with fresh cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There's one open tie stall and we are in the process of drying one off. Not sure on the numbers for next month but, I know that Jay, a heifer, is due the 2nd. She is already in the barn and looking quite nice.


----------



## wynedot55

well we need pics of jay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well we need pics of jay.


Yes, sir! 

I'll see about taking some when I go out and check on Meghan in a little while.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nothing yet on Meghan. 

Jay--I'll see about getting a pic of her standing later.






Brittney-due in June


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I forgot about Ashley! She is suppose to be due 4/11? She better get with the program and I had better double check her due date.


----------



## wynedot55

jay is a good looking heifer.an the 1 you say is due in june dont look like she is bagging at all.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not much but, a few weeks ago Jay wasn't either. I'll get pics of her standing so you can see her udder now.


----------



## wynedot55

i want to see pics of her standing up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jay










Brittney





Ashley


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Meghan finally had her calf, a bull.


----------



## Kute Kitten

He's huge! His legs are really long.


----------



## steffpeck

Cute Calf!!  What is your bull/heifer ratio?  I am sure hoping that the 2 we have left to deliver are heifers!!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some nice looking springers.better get some cows dryed up.or call the cattle hauler.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> those are some nice looking springers.better get some cows dryed up.or call the cattle hauler.


Thank you.

Why? They are in the barn already. We don't need to make room for them.


----------



## wynedot55

oh ok i didnt know if you mightve had a seperate area of tiestalls for dry cow an springer heifers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> oh ok i didnt know if you mightve had a seperate area of tiestalls for dry cow an springer heifers.


No, they go right into the main barn with the milking cows. When Mary calved he decided his idea to have 3 heifers in a row may not be to good of an idea though. He switched Bridget and Abby so that we had an experienced cow next to Mary. I commented on it when they had brought them in.


----------



## wynedot55

well you was right.so that ment moving them around.we was the same way.we never liked 2 heifers coming in togather if we could help it.always like to have a cow tween them.an never put in a front sstall because they want to go under or over the gate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ashley did decide to bag up some. 






Guess what she's up to.


----------



## wynedot55

she is getting ready to calve tonite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she is getting ready to calve tonite.


It sure looks that way!


----------



## wynedot55

what is she bred to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> what is she bred to.


Milking shorthorn

Her sire is milking shorthorn as is her grandsire.


----------



## wynedot55

well she will have a good calf.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

That ol' girl does look ready to pop...did she have an extra teat as a calf, btw? I just noticed a little "nob" on the left side of her rear quarter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't think so, we haven't had any extras in quite a number of years. Sometimes though they will have a small bump that looks like it could be an extra one that started but never developed.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I don't think so, we haven't had any extras in quite a number of years. Sometimes though they will have a small bump that looks like it could be an extra one that started but never developed.


I see.  She sure is a nice cow...

(as you can see I am partial to red cattle. )


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB, you'll like this one then. It's a heifer calf and check out each side.


----------



## wynedot55

i knew she was gonna calve.an she had a heifer to boot.the calf is too cute.


----------



## Thewife

Is that a new one Kitty?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Is that a new one Kitty?


Yes, last nights. It's a heifer and her name is Ashes.

DH has decided to keep Mary's bull calf and his name is Ernie.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new one Kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, last nights. It's a heifer and her name is Ashes.
> 
> DH has decided to keep Mary's bull calf and his name is Ernie.
Click to expand...

A big congrats on that one, she purdy! 
I'm jealous!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new one Kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, last nights. It's a heifer and her name is Ashes.
> 
> DH has decided to keep Mary's bull calf and his name is Ernie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big congrats on that one, she purdy!
> I'm jealous!
Click to expand...

She's mostly milking shorthorn, no brahma in her.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, last nights. It's a heifer and her name is Ashes.
> 
> DH has decided to keep Mary's bull calf and his name is Ernie.
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats on that one, she purdy!
> I'm jealous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's mostly milking shorthorn, no brahma in her.
Click to expand...

Yea, but she's a SHE!
She has markings!
And I bet if you bred her Brahma, you'd get some nice calves!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats on that one, she purdy!
> I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> She's mostly milking shorthorn, no brahma in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, but she's a SHE!
> She has markings!
> And I bet if you bred her Brahma, you'd get some nice calves!
Click to expand...

You do seem to have trouble getting a pretty heifer. 

I'm not going to have her bred brahma. It will either be milking shorthorn, I'll end up with a milking shorthorn yet. Or black & white holstein to try for a blue and white.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's mostly milking shorthorn, no brahma in her.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but she's a SHE!
> She has markings!
> And I bet if you bred her Brahma, you'd get some nice calves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do seem to have trouble getting a pretty heifer.
> 
> I'm not going to have her bred brahma. It will either be milking shorthorn, I'll end up with a milking shorthorn yet. Or black & white holstein to try for a blue and white.
Click to expand...

You need to mix it up a little!
I need to talk to your AI guy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but she's a SHE!
> She has markings!
> And I bet if you bred her Brahma, you'd get some nice calves!
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to have trouble getting a pretty heifer.
> 
> I'm not going to have her bred brahma. It will either be milking shorthorn, I'll end up with a milking shorthorn yet. Or black & white holstein to try for a blue and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to mix it up a little!
> I need to talk to your AI guy!
Click to expand...

Black & white holsteins, red & white holsteins, blue & white holsteins, milking shorthorn crosses (for my blue & whites), jersey crosses, belgiun blue crosses, herford crosses and you think we need to mix it up a bit?


----------



## wynedot55

you got it mixed up enough kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you got it mixed up enough kitty.


I thought so too.


----------



## wynedot55

need to get kutekitten a reg show calf.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got it mixed up enough kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too.
Click to expand...

Ya got no ears!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got it mixed up enough kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya got no ears!
Click to expand...

They have ears! Just not brahma ears.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WRB, you'll like this one then. It's a heifer calf and check out each side.


Congrats!!   SHE certainly looks really nice, I'm glad for you that she's a heifer!

Her markings are pretty neat too...two white splashes on either side of her stifles!


----------



## cows asome

there both so cute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cows asome said:
			
		

> there both so cute


Ashley only had one. I took pics of both sides because the markings are just about the same.


----------



## cows asome

oh well its cute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pics of the twins are here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=270&p=18

There's pics of Timothy-the one that lived and then a space and then pics of Crimson (the twin that didn't make it) and pic of both. I propped Crimson up like she was laying down sleeping.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH called, he has decided now to let Ernie go instead of keeping him for a cleanup bull. Mary's udder isn't looking as good with the swelling going out.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> DH called, he has decided now to let Ernie go instead of keeping him for a cleanup bull. Mary's udder isn't looking as good with the swelling going out.


Sorry Kitty!
Bet your already attached!


The boy told me I could keep the calf out of my Brahma/Hereford as a bull! He don't even want to try to take him from his BIG mama and hold him! Hubby gave another one of his unpostable replies to that one!
She has been pretty good when it comes to me being around her calf!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm attached as soon as they are born.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty your just a softie.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty your just a softie.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There's lazy and then there's *LAZY!*


----------



## Thewife

Now that's lazy!
At least Bruiser has a reason for sleeping in his dish!


----------



## wynedot55

now that is a lazy whomp.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Now that's lazy!
> At least Bruiser has a reason for sleeping in his dish!


She's not sleeping. She's eating her grain. Not even picking her head up to chew on it.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's lazy!
> At least Bruiser has a reason for sleeping in his dish!
> 
> 
> 
> She's not sleeping. She's eating her grain. Not even picking her head up to chew on it.
Click to expand...

Does the word spoilt come to mind?

Bruiser will eat and drink like that!
Needless to say, he's not allowed to have water in the house anymore!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's lazy!
> At least Bruiser has a reason for sleeping in his dish!
> 
> 
> 
> She's not sleeping. She's eating her grain. Not even picking her head up to chew on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the word spoilt come to mind?
> 
> Bruiser will eat and drink like that!
> Needless to say, he's not allowed to have water in the house anymore!
Click to expand...

Spoilt? Her? No! She's in the middle pen because when we open her pen gate she will get out unless we are ready for her. This way she will be in one of the outside pens as we have to go through them to get to the inside one. She has always been the calf to attack us. I think she was born spoilt!


----------



## wynedot55

spoilt calves make spoilt cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's the bull calf DH bought to be our cleanup bull, when he's big enough. He is just freshly unloaded and not to sure about his surroundings. The poor little guy.


----------



## wynedot55

he is a cute lil bull thats for sure.


----------



## Thewife

He looks like a sweet heart!

What is he?


----------



## wynedot55

he is red an white holstein bull calf.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> he is red an white holstein bull calf.


That's what I thought, wasn't sure!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is red an white holstein bull calf.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, wasn't sure!
Click to expand...

Yes, a red and and white holstein bull. He is really long legged too.


----------



## jhm47

Dehorn him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Dehorn him.


Don't worry, he will be. All of our cattle are.

He will also be taught from little up to respect us, no pushing, bunting, running us over, etc. And while some of the heifer calves end up spoiled like a pet, I won't be doing that with him or allowing the girls to either.


----------



## Kute Kitten

All Peanut and I do is take them for walks.


----------



## wynedot55

how do you an peanut walk them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> how do you an peanut walk them.


She's at school so, I'll answer. They take them out for walks on a halter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Watching the new guy, I'll bet he was in a pen before and not hooked. He doesn't look to happy dealing with it either. Poor guy, everything he knew is gone. He didn't want to eat this morning either. Wouldn't suck or nothing. Hopefully, this afternoon's feeding goes better.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is red an white holstein bull calf.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, wasn't sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a red and and white holstein bull. He is really long legged too.
Click to expand...

He's got Brahma legs!
Able to jump tall fences in a single bound!
Without touching the fence!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, wasn't sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a red and and white holstein bull. He is really long legged too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's got Brahma legs!
> Able to jump tall fences in a single bound!
> Without touching the fence!
Click to expand...


Him and the rest are unhappy. It is nasty out there. I just watched Hurricane stick her nose out and she quickly backed up into the shelter part of the pen.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a red and and white holstein bull. He is really long legged too.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got Brahma legs!
> Able to jump tall fences in a single bound!
> Without touching the fence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Him and the rest are unhappy. It is nasty out there. I just watched Hurricane stick her nose out and she quickly backed up into the shelter part of the pen.
Click to expand...

I can't count how many times I have rushed to the barn on nasty days, to the call of urgent mooings, only to find a calf on the slab, under the roof, calling to it's mother that is 50 feet away, under at tree, calling the calf! 
Neither one wants to get wet, give in, or just shut up!


----------



## wynedot55

hope you can get him to eating good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll see before to long.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hope you can get him to eating good.


He drank good this afternoon. He was even adding to the chorus of voices telling me it was feeding time and he got excited when he saw the pail.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like he is getting used to your routine.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you can get him to eating good.
> 
> 
> 
> He drank good this afternoon. He was even adding to the chorus of voices telling me it was feeding time and he got excited when he saw the pail.
Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear that Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you can get him to eating good.
> 
> 
> 
> He drank good this afternoon. He was even adding to the chorus of voices telling me it was feeding time and he got excited when he saw the pail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that Kitty!
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Kute Kitten

:bun Finally!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> :bun Finally!


?????? He drank good last night when he got here. It was just this morning he didn't want anything.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Oops.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jay had her calf last night. It's a bull calf. The poor thing had a rough time coming into the world. I had to do an episodomy and we still had trouble getting the calf. Then we had to hang him over a pipe to get his lungs to drain as he wasn't attempting it. DH pulled him up by his legs while, I hugged him and lifted him up--wet calf slime turned cold before I was done--yuck! While DH took the calf in front of mom I worked on sewing her up-both the episodomy and the tear she had dispite being cut. Baby was up to eating this morning but, sitting up was his limit. He tried to stand a few times and even with my help couldn't manage it. Hopefully later today he will be able to.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## laughingllama75

Poor little guy. Hope the cow recover quickly, never any fun when they birth like that.


----------



## Thewife

He's a pretty boy.
Is Jay a first calver?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> He's a pretty boy.
> Is Jay a first calver?


Yes, this is her first calf.


----------



## wynedot55

he is a goodlooking calf.why did you have to sew her back up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I did an episodomy and she tore too.


----------



## wynedot55

when they tear its best to sew emm up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> when they tear its best to sew emm up.


The episodomy too.


----------



## Jae~b

Oh my Farmer Kitty you have a heifer named after me, ( i spell mine jae)

I may have to name my new calf   Kitty-cow in your honor 

Too cute for words. muahhhh.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jae~b said:
			
		

> Oh my Farmer Kitty you have a heifer named after me, ( i spell mine jae)
> 
> I may have to name my new calf   Kitty-cow in your honor
> 
> Too cute for words. muahhhh.


She is out of our cow, Jessica. When Peanut was little she couldn't say Jessica but, would say Jay instead. She is the one that named Jay.


----------



## wynedot55

miss peanut is still little kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> miss peanut is still little kitty.


Okay, littler. But, don't tell her she is little!


----------



## wynedot55

im not going to tell her


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is yesterday's calf. The dam is Sunup and it's a bull calf.






And an updated pic of my Mother's Day present.




Twinkle


----------



## wynedot55

that bull calf id cute.an twinkle sure is growing.now dont forget you have to get DH  a jersey heifer calf for fathers day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> that bull calf id cute.an twinkle sure is growing.now dont forget you have to get DH  a jersey heifer calf for fathers day.


Are you trying to get rid of me? He's not crazy for the jerseys.


----------



## wynedot55

no im not trying to get rid of you.i just figured he wanted another calf for the herd.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no im not trying to get rid of you.i just figured he wanted another calf for the herd.


Not a jersey.


----------



## wynedot55

well findout what calf he would like an see if you could find it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well findout what calf he would like an see if you could find it.


He got it. Cool Whip. The red and white bull calf he bought a while back. Remember him?


----------



## wynedot55

yeah i remember him.but i gotta ask who named him cool whip.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah i remember him.but i gotta ask who named him cool whip.


DH


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Kute Kitten

Df comes up with so many strange names.


----------



## Thewife

Cute baby Kitty!

I think the idea of getting the DH a Jersey heifer for Fathers day is a wonderful idea!
If I could afford or FIND a Beefmaster heifer, I would get 1(or 2) for my Hubby!
As long as you feed them, they only stay mad for a little while!


----------



## wynedot55

well now i couldve got 5 beefmasters for $2000 to $2500 a hd sat.the 5 i wanted sold for $1450 a hd ave.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Cute baby Kitty!
> 
> I think the idea of getting the DH a Jersey heifer for Fathers day is a wonderful idea!
> If I could afford or FIND a Beefmaster heifer, I would get 1(or 2) for my Hubby!
> As long as you feed them, they only stay mad for a little while!


----------



## Imissmygirls

Twinkle is growing and filling out nicely, Kitty.  She's adorable. It's agood thing MReit is up to her knees in lil brown babies right now and can't drive with me to WI!
Is it the picture or is she a wee bit flat in her hind feet?
When you are bored silly and have time (HA!), a trim on the back feet underside and toes to put her up on her toes may pay off bigtime in the long run.  And it's so much easier when they are only 60 lbs with soft feet!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

HA! MReit has already said she couldn't take her from me because she knows how she would feel if someone did that to her! 

I think it's the way she was in the pic but, will double check her. She was being goofy and I had a real hard time getting her pic.


----------



## Imissmygirls

a Jersey calf acting goofy?  No way, they never do that!  Silly, butty, bouncy, all -over- you maybe....but not goofy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> a Jersey calf acting goofy?  No way, they never do that!  Silly, butty, bouncy, all -over- you maybe....but not goofy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is Cutie Pie's bull calf. He was born last night.







Look at that jersey coming through yet! I sure wish he was a heifer! His great great granddam was half jersey and we have been breeding the line red and white holstein since. He has the white socks that mom and grandma have.


----------



## wynedot55

man i was hoping she would have a heifer calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So wasn't I.


----------



## Thewife

Of course it's a bull, he's just too pretty!  
Sorry Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay, here's Admire's bull calf. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## laughingllama75

Nice looking calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah, he is. It's to bad it's a *HE*. Oh well.


----------



## wynedot55

he is a goodlooking bull calf.


----------



## laughingllama75

would it be better if I said HE looks delicious. or HE looks like he'll bring a pretty penny at the sale?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> would it be better if I said HE looks delicious. or HE looks like he'll bring a pretty penny at the sale?


Well my calf buyer won't be up for a while so, he'll be going to the auction barn.


----------



## laughingllama75

See then, HE will bring the Big Bucks. Or so I am hoping for you. I sold my Highland cow the other day, got what I wanted for her (not what she was worth) but she went to a great home as a pet/breeder and thats all that counts. Sometimes with cattle, selling is hard. I don't feel that way with the boys, thank God. Maybe cuz' thier so DELICIOUS.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> See then, HE will bring the Big Bucks. Or so I am hoping for you. I sold my Highland cow the other day, got what I wanted for her (not what she was worth) but she went to a great home as a pet/breeder and thats all that counts. Sometimes with cattle, selling is hard. I don't feel that way with the boys, thank God. Maybe cuz' thier so DELICIOUS.


Selling is especially hard to do in your situation. I'm glad you were able to find a pet/breeder home for her.


----------



## laughingllama75

Me too.....I mean, we raise our own meat, it's not as if I don't want her to go beacuse I dont like the idea. It's just that I put SO MUCH work into her, she will lead, tie (collar, horns or halter), pick up all feet, loves to be brushed, touch her anywhere, etc. AND she is an easy calver, great Mom and good looking. It would have been such a waste. I do that to all my babies, but I got her as a pretty much unhandled long yearling......pretty daunting, with those horns.
So anyway. I am feeling better though, I am back to my quiet job as of yesterday, taking it easy. the cracked ribs are still paining me though.  but I am surviving.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad you're doing better. Cracked ribs are no fun, I've been there.


----------



## wynedot55

hope you get a good price for him at the sale barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Unlucky had her calf tonight. It's a............................................heifer!





She is only 10 minutes old in this pic.


----------



## laughingllama75

heifer........YAY!!!!!


----------



## Thewife

YEA KITTY!

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55

awww she is to cute.wheres the pic of her momma.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I should have known! I'll take one of her later today. As well as one of this morning's calf and his mom.


----------



## wynedot55

yes you should always get pics of calves an mommas.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes you should always get pics of calves an mommas.


And your's are where?


----------



## wynedot55

mine are still in the thinking stage.did you sell the last bull calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

NO. We had a nephew's high school grad. this past Sat. The SIL who usually buys them was up and DH told her about him. She was going to check with her DH to see if he wanted him. We haven't heard. So, I'm sitting with a bull calf that I don't know where he's going on milk longer than he should be and the problem with that is...................scours. :/


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes you should always get pics of calves an mommas.


WHAT?


----------



## wynedot55

yes i gotta see if that holstein is a good milk cow.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Mom, we have a new calf this morning?!


----------



## wynedot55

i think you gots 2 new calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Unlucky is a good milk cow. Suzy is a heifer so only time will tell.

Yes, Kute Kitten, we have a new bull calf in the barn this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Suzy and her bull calf.


----------



## wynedot55

thats 1 cute calf.an suzy  loos real good as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Suzy is being an old pro at milking, thankfully! I hate breaking heifers in.


----------



## wynedot55

you mean you get a bunch of dancing kicking heifers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you mean you get a bunch of dancing kicking heifers.


It varies but even one is to many for me.


----------



## wynedot55

yours should be used to the sites an sounds of milking 2x a day.but almost all heifers will kick for awhile.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had library program this morning. Came home to Abby doing this.


----------



## wynedot55

so is it a bull or heifer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A bull that didn't make it due to the problem you haven't commented on in the pic.


----------



## wynedot55

well i see shes against a fence.an thats not good.an it looks like the sack didnt break an come off his head.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

One strand electric, so no problem there. The mouth was clear but, that's not the problem either. Count feet.


----------



## wynedot55

1 is turned back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1 is turned back.


Yeah, waaaayyyy back.


----------



## Rence

Awwww, so cute  Congratulations!


----------



## laughingllama75

I saw it was showing only one leg yesterday when you posted, but I figured since you didn't say anything, it was fine.  
Sorry, that really is a bummer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I saw it was showing only one leg yesterday when you posted, but I figured since you didn't say anything, it was fine.
> Sorry, that really is a bummer.


I was waiting for someone to point out that one was missing. I can't believe wynedot didn't.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i can look sq at a turned back legg.an dont think nothing about it.im assuming that she had the calf on her own.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty i can look sq at a turned back legg.an dont think nothing about it.im assuming that she had the calf on her own.


No, I pulled the calf.


----------



## Thewife

I was gonna ask if something was misssing, or if was my blindness.
Then I kept reading.

Sorry Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hanna had a cute little bull calf today. He's so pretty. I had left my camera with Kute Kitten and DH when I went home for chores so, I will post pics when I get home and get a chance.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Yeah!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sorry that I haven't posted these earlier but, life has been crazy lately. We have three new calves from this past week.

Here's Hannah's bull calf. He is a Holstein/milking shorthorn cross.






Here's Brittney's heifer calf--still needs a name. She is full Holstein.





Here's Lucy's heifer calf-Rusty She is Holstein/Jersey/Milking Shorthorn cross.


----------



## laughingllama75

How cute! Hannahs calf is the cutest. Love those stripes on the face!


----------



## Thewife

Cute babies Kitty!

I bet you were happy Lucy gave you a heifer!
(and maybe a little ticked at Hannah?)

You could name Brittney's calf, Bob!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I knew you would suggest Bob or a variation of it!

Yes, I would have loved Hannah's calf to be a heifer. Oh well. He will be going to BIL's. At least he's not blue!


----------



## wynedot55

those calves are to cute.i wanna see pics of their mommas.i know youve been real busy lately.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> those calves are to cute.i wanna see pics of their mommas.i know youve been real busy lately.


I should have known. I'll see if I can get some later. Lucy is in the barn today as she came with milk fever so, we left her in where it's easier to keep track of her. So, I'll be making a journey out to check on her later and see if the others are where I can get pics too.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah you know i love pics of your cows.


----------

